# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Morfologia krwi- wysoki EOS%.

## kusia01

Witam, 
mam sporo podwyższony EOS%- 12,6 ( w normie powinno być 0-4,7) oraz IG% - 0,4 (w normie 0-0,3). Czy to może być powód do niepokoju? Coś poważnego ?
Oczywiście wizyta u lekarza zarejestrowana, lecz te dłuugie terminy..
Dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## Patryk86

Nie jest to żaden powód do niepokoju.
Są to tylko wartości względne w procentach - ważne, jak kształtują się wartości bezwzględne eozynofilów (w liczbie komórek na mikrolitr) oraz pozostałe wartości leukocytów.
Jest to tylko nieznacznie podwyższony odsetek eozynofilów (EOS%).
Może świadczyć o alergii (pyłki traw?).

----------


## sueg

Zwiększenie wartości EOS wywołują choroby alergiczne, zakaźne, hematologiczne, pasożytnicze, astma oskrzelowa, a także katar sienny, łuszczyca, jak również zażywanie leków,  np. penycylicny.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile: .

----------

